
The day I became a millionaire (2015) - gamechangr
https://m.signalvnoise.com/the-day-i-became-a-millionaire/
======
SenHeng
The money quote, paraphrased.

 _If anything, I began to appreciate even more intently that flow and
tranquility were the true sources of happiness for me all along. It was like I
had pulled back the curtain on that millionaire’s dream and found, to my
surprise, that most of the things on the other side were things I already had
... It’s funny, though, because I remember rich people trying to tell me this
before I was rich ... And I remember always thinking “yeah, that’s easy for
you to say now — you got yours”_

I learned of the FIRE[0] movement several years ago and have been working
towards since, still far off from being FI but comfortable enough that I don't
look at menu prices and spend a relatively large sum of money to pursue a
sport. As much as I enjoy working with software, I'm quite ready to hang up my
cape and spend all my time in the mountains. Sometimes friends ask me about it
and when I try to explain basic financial discipline, the above quote is the
response I get. 'You've got yours.'

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIRE_movement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FIRE_movement)

------
gshdg
In the US, the only guarantor of never having to go hungry or sleep in the
cold really is having that million-plus. Without that peace of mind, the idea
that wealth won’t make you happy is harder to accept. And heck, maybe it won’t
make you happy, but it sure as hell will make you less anxious (i.e. unhappy).

~~~
weq
Consuming will not make you happy. No matter what way you slice it.

Thats the point of the article. You need to draw happiness from within.
Thinking the grass is greener on the other side is much easier then dealing
with that reality.

Yes, the people who go from "rags" to "riches" have the opportunity to relfect
on this without the baggage that comes with being fiscally poor. I live that
everyday. My parents migrated to Australia to look for wealth. Their
generation worked every second of every day to provide that wealth to their
children. Now they all have large bank accounts, but are much worse off health
wise, both physically and mentally - diabetes, heart disease, stress - and its
is killing them. Killing them before they have realised that working every
second of every day, hoarding money, buying large properties, buying fancy
cars, is not creating the happiness they yearned for.

My auntie made a million, took a year off, then went back to work. Because
thats all she knew. Her husband, who ran the buisness, died a few years later.
Both would be looked up to, and other parents would point to them as role
models "look, you can do it it, all it takes is hard work".

So yes, in Greece, they struggled with food, but they had community and
ultimately, the ones who stayed, adapted, maintained their health and their
culture. They are still generally fiscally poor, and they still yearn to be a
Greek Australian. But their family unit, culture and way of life is much, much
richer. They just cant see it.

~~~
gshdg
Right. My point was not about consuming. It was about security.

------
teh_infallible
My takeaway: being born poor in Denmark is roughly equal to having a million
dollars in the US. You can trust that your basic needs will be met and pursue
your interests.

~~~
HNLurker2
Now I know why they are the happiest?!

------
gamechangr
A friend of mine says, "money does't buy happiness, but it effects all the
things that create happiness" (vacation, good health, food, plane tickets to
see family)

